# 8ft PVC spiderweb



## Larrym20 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum and learning a lot, so thank you for that. I've been wanting to utilize the pillars on the front of my house for something other than lights and decided on building a spiderweb. THIS couldn't find anything like this online anywhere, in particular something of this size, so I just started messing around with some drawings, went and bought a bunch of PVC pipe and fittings and started. I realized the "corners" weren't going to work with the fittings that's was able to find so I bent the pipe with a heat gun. Having never done anything like this before and having no instructions I learned from a few mistakes along the way, but I think it turned out ok. I will post a how to later, I took pictures of most of the build.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very interesting.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see how you set it up


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't think I have ever seen a spider web made with pvc. I made a 15ft one with 1/4 in. cotton line once. I think its great that you had an idea of what you wanted to make and just pushed ahead with it. Trail and error is how most of us make stuff here, even with a how-to sometimes.
Can't wait to see the spider.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Can you see how cool a trellis that would make in the off season. Spider an all.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing - spider web for Halloween and trellis in the spring

I'm seeing very geometric, non organic spiders as a match for that web. It has a cool industrial look to it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree, some kind of robot spider.

The trellis idea would solve the storage problem too.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Cool idea. I think you can literally make anything out of PVC.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very cool web!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That would go perfect in a Steampunk theme... The spider could be cyborg-ish... Neat idea and easy to unravel every year with no tangles LOL


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That is awesome. Me thinks that if you stood each panel up some, like a teepee, it could also make a neat cage. XD


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Reminds me of the spiderweb in Night Stalker on Intellivision.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that!  very creative.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Another great use for PVC


----------



## Larrym20 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words. Next step is figuring out the illumination side of things, and then getting it all together to hang on the columns on the front of the house. Was thinking of using broom clips to snap the PVC into.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic! I have to agree with the others, don't recall seeing one made of pvc before. I made a larger one a few years ago and the outer ring was, but not an entire one...Very Cool indeed!


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

That's cool!
On a related note,
There's a guy down the road from me that turns his trampoline on it's side and makes a web with rope.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was thinking a bio-mechanical Giger-esque spider would be perfect for your web.


----------



## Larrym20 (Aug 12, 2012)

Going to get to work on a spider next week I hope. Once I get that in place I'll share how it all comes together. Just hoping I get to use it this year, so hectic around my house right now can't get the time to work on stuff.


----------



## rob352 (Jan 12, 2014)

Can you please share how you made this it is very cool


----------

